# Problème Ipod Shuffle Podcast Aidez Moi!



## Rastamaan (13 Septembre 2008)

Salut A tous!
Je possede un Apple shuffle ...
J'ai télécharger un podcast je l'ai converti AAC pour pouvoir le mettre dans ma bibliothèque , Mais je l'ai mis sur mon  Ipod , le transfert se fais. Ils sont notés dans la liste...
Mais je ne peux pas les écouter sur mon IPod !
  Je ne les trouves pas comment faire ?!
Merci d'avance !


----------



## pascalformac (13 Septembre 2008)

bonjour
plusieurs choses

*Pourquoi convertir?

d'autres formats que AAC sont ouverts dans une bibliotheque

Par ailleurs les podcasts sont compatibles itunes ( sans convertion) ou alors c'est un cas à part 
tu peux donner le lien de ce podcast précis?

**par defaut les podcasts ( non convertis) sont classés dans la biblio dans podcasts et leurs fichiers sont dans l'ordi dans le dossier podcast

***les podcasts convertis c'est autre chose
ils deviennent des fichiers comme les autres
-listés hors podcasts( ils ne sont plus des podcasts au sens strict)
 - l'emplacement du fichier sur l'ordi  la convertion elle dépend d'où tu as choisi  de placer le fichier


----------



## fandipod (13 Septembre 2008)

Déjà pourquoi coinvertir ton podcast en AAC?


----------



## Rastamaan (13 Septembre 2008)

Merci D'avoir repondu 
Alors je n'arivais pas a les faires apparaitre a coté de mes morceaux dans le cowerflow et j'ai réussi aprés la convertion...
Ensuite s'est un podcast sur l'itunes store!
Voila


----------



## fandipod (13 Septembre 2008)

Je vois pas pas pourquoi tu veux les faire apparaître dans le cover flow alors qu'il y a un onglet spécifique pour les podcast!!!!!


----------



## Rastamaan (13 Septembre 2008)

Pasque comme sa je fais une lecture aléatoire et sa joue mes podcasts musiquaux...
Mais Mon prob' s'est sur le Ipod ils apparaissent dans la liste des morceaux de l'ipod mais je ne peux les lires !
Et puisque j'ai un shuffle je peux pas choisir^^


----------



## fandipod (13 Septembre 2008)

Ah d'accord!!!  Je crois que cela est impossible!!!


----------



## fandipod (13 Septembre 2008)

Tu les convertis en AAC et ensuite tu fais une liste de lecture!! Tous simplement!!!!


----------



## Rastamaan (13 Septembre 2008)

Heu !
Mais sa je sais Je veux dire quand j'ecoute mon Ipod !
Pas Sur Itunes!


----------



## Rastamaan (15 Septembre 2008)

UP! Aidez Moi!


----------



## Rastamaan (18 Septembre 2008)

Je sais que quelqu'un sais!
Aidez Moi


----------



## caro10 (3 Mars 2011)

si tu as un ipod shuffle de la 3iem génération tu dois pesez lontemps sur le piton du milieu , un petit monsieur va parler et quand il va dire ^^podcast tu pese encore et voila ... pour l'autre génération quand tu ouvre ton ipod il y a deux autre choix ( il ne faut pas que tu pousse le piton on/off jusqu'au bout )



j'espere pour toi que sa va marcher !!!:rateau::love:


----------

